# Loft Concept (& Questions about fantails)



## Anemoi (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum and new to pigeon ownership. I've owned budgies and chickens before and I am currently doing research into owning pigeons.

As this is my first time owning pigeons I would like to start off small. I've become fascinated with white Indian Fantail pigeons.

I have several questions to ask if you wouldn't mind answering:

*Question 1a:* Would it be okay to keep just two Indian Fantails together. if so *Questions 1b: *Would two male Indian Fantail pigeons or two females be better to keep together?

I wouldn't like to breed these pigeons and would just like to have two so I can give them enough care and attention.

*Question 2:* Would this loft concept be suitable for two fantails? (images attached)

It is 60 cm high and 120 cm in length and 60 in width. There would be a 60x30 cm nest box and food and water dishes would be left below. From the information I've gathered I learned that they aren't the best flyers so when coming up with a concept for this loft I decided to make it low ground, with a ramp going up to the nest box.

*Question 3:* Would fantails stay in my garden when allowed to free roam?

I intended that I would get the fantails young to create a strong bond with them. I'm unsure of the training involved and I am still new to this so forgive me if this post is naive or ignorant please correct me but I know fantails are also known as garden fantails because they tend to roam around the garden. My garden is in the suburbs and where I am from we do not have threats like foxes and hawks. The issue is I wouldn't like the pigeons going into my neighbor's garden. 

I would like them to be able to have the freedom of exploring but would they stay within the confines of my garden?

I'm aware I need to learn a lot more, especially in the capacity of training pigeons. I don't intend on getting pigeons soon until I'm certain I am properly educated and prepared so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Good morning and welcome  Fantails are my favorite, I have alot of American Fantails. They are a little smaller than Indian Fantails, no crest on the head and no feathering on the feet and legs.
It is not wise to let Indian or American Fantails free roam around the yard. They are not good flyers and their hind view is obstructed by their 'fan' tail. Garden Fantails are different. They have less tail feathers in a funnel shape, better equipped for flying.
This link shows and explains the difference.......
http://darwinspigeons.com/fantail/4533057984
If you are only going to keep two birds, two hens would be best. Males will fight.
This is my Fantail Loft......


----------



## pigeonpatch (Jul 10, 2017)

If you did let your fantails free roam, it would be best for you to do it when you can monitor them closely. A fantail would be unaware if a cat or raccoon decided to sneak up on it. As for containment, you will need a nestbox for each pigeon (they will still get broody without a male and may not want to share a nest), and two perches per bird. 

In my personal experience american fantails are docile but aloof. They'll perch on you or eat from your hand, but they don't really snuggle or want to be pet. They wont peck or try to provoke you though. When younger, they are curious and rather playful.


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

You could keep a male and female and get the fake eggs! Then they could do their thing and be a right happy married lil couple.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where are you located?
That cage is more for chickens. Pigeons belong in a loft, which is raised off the ground, not on the ground. And something like a small shed or house for them to live in, with a fenced in yard coming off of it so they can go outside in the fresh air and sunshine would be better. Don't know where you are located, so don't know if you have winter, when they would spend more time inside the enclosure. So putting a small nestbox in an wired area isn't really enough, because they need more room inside. But I'm sure you have mosquitoes, and mosquitoes transmit the pox virus. They are out on dark dreary days, and at dawn and dusk mostly. You also have predators that will go after your birds. So you need the enclosure to be able to safely close them in for the night.

You may think that you don't have hawks, but you do, and if you keep pigeons, they will find you. Raccoons, skunks, rats, weasels are every where. They will dig under, tear through chicken wire, and mice and rats can go through very small holes. The wire should be heavy duty hardware cloth, with 1/2 inch holes. As Msfreebird has said, Fantails and garden fans are very different. As was mentioned 2 females usually get along well. 2 males, not usually. Better yet, a male and a female. You buy the fake plastic pigeon eggs. When they lay eggs, you change them out for the fakes, which they should think are theirs and sit on them for the 18 days or so that it would normally take for their eggs to hatch. Then they will give up and start over. This way you don't breed more birds. You cannot just take the eggs, as that would just make her lay again to replace them, eventually depleting herself of calcium. Then she will have bad health problems. So look around, see if you can find a small shed that you could set up for them. It would be easier to bond with them also, if they are living in an enclosure that you can walk into. That way you can spend time with them and let them come to know you and become tame.

Waynette, what are the smalls plants around the aviary? I really like those. Nice landscaping. LOL.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Waynette, what are the smalls plants around the aviary? I really like those. Nice landscaping. LOL.


That is MINT. Peppermint, spearmint, orange mint and chocolate mint, all mixed together. I planted it 5 years ago, and comes back every year.....it's an invasive, so I have to pull out alot regularly. It crawls everywhere, even onto the lawn. Smells great!
I planted it because it is suppose to repel rats, mice and insects. BUT, guess it doesn't work!!! I've been battling rats this year! Their tunneling under the flight cages and loft again!!! GRRRRR I flood the holes with the hose twice a day!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it looks great. I did have some different mints years ago when I had an herb garden. I loved the choc mint, and there was a spearmint that I liked a lot. We get the rats too, and have a terrible time getting rid of them, and once we do they have been gone for several years. But they did come back last year, and we spent the winter getting rid of them. I hate them! What a pain in the...........
I didn't want to set up bait stations last summer and fall because we love the chipmunks and didn't want to hurt them. So waited till they go into their sleep for the winter and put out bait stations. I found a good bait that works quickly. All gone now, thank God! You need to make sure there is no other food they can get, or they won't take the bait. That's hard because we feed the birds and have a feeder for the feral pigeons that come.
So now we have to empty the feral pigeon feeder each late afternoon so there is no food they can get to. What a pain. What are you doing to get rid of them besides flooding holes?


----------

